# The White Buckskin.



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

bump? Please share opinions or this will be a waste of cyber space


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I hopped on Coke and loped off searching through the desert, in hopes of spotting the mustang again or any sign of mustangs. When I got back to the barn I un-tacked Coke and grabbed my netbook and looked up "The White Buckskin" and a photo showed up








It was the Stallion as a colt! I then saw a link that said The White Buckskin Legend. I opened the link and read "Only one White Buckskin roams the desert ground. He is always on his own, no herd, no group. He will choose one person, but he must choose closely. If you have more than one encounter, you are the one." I closed my netbook and packed it up. I looked at the time, 5:00 already? Where's dad? He should have picked me up by know! Just when I was getting impatient my dad showed up. "Dad, can I stay tonight?" I asked. He sighed and replied "OK, just don't cause them any havoc. I hear tomorrows a big day for these guys, stay a couple nights, between you and me, mom's a little stressed out." I chuckled and jogged off. I went into the office and asked what made tomorrow so big. The barn manager said it was a huge trail ride. I said I'll come along since my dad said I can sleep in the barn for a couple days. But I'm studying a mustang out there so I might leave for a bit.en you and me, mom's a little stressed out." I chuckled and jogged off. I went into the office and asked what made tomorrow so big. It was a trail ride. When I left the office I had permission to go on the trail ride but leave if I needed to.


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

I like it!!! If you weren't looking for tips you an ignore this, but try not to use "I" as a sentence starter. It can start to sound repetitive after a while! Also at the end, what the people were saying, I would have recieved better if it was in dialague form; otherwise it was a tad confusing  but overall it's a really interesting story and I want more!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, I'll write in a bit. I'll also work on changing it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it's pretty good so far.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

The next day came sooner than I hoped. I was woken up by a shake. I had slept in the hayloft. I opened my eyes to see Melanie 2 inches above my face. As soon as reality stepped in I lept back, shocked. "Are you riding or not?" Melanie questioned, "I tacked up Cokey for you, do you mind?" Her high blonde ponytail flipped around. My brunette hair would never be as silky as her hair. "His name is Coke," I murmured, "He won't reply to Cokey, OK Melanie?" "Okay" she replied and was up on Genre before I could say Genre. We loped up to the crowd. I looked out into the desert in hopes of finding the White Buckskin. _A legend, huh? Well, every legend deserves a true name,_ I thought. When were 10 minutes up the trail I spotted Zanzibar. Zanzibar would be my name for him. I looked over to Melanie and pointed my finger towards the desert, she gave me a puzzled look, shook her head, and continued to walk. I dismounted Coke and ground tied him. Zanzibar trotted towards me, waiting 10 seconds between each 10 strides. He was soon by me. I stroked all over his body. I grabbed the halter on Coke's horn and put it on Zanzibar. I had managed to gain enough trust to have him follow me back to the barn. My dad had always reserved another stall for me, and it came in handy now. I got Zanzibar in the stall and threw him 1 flake of food. At first he lept back at the hay, not knowing what it was, then got to eating it. I brushed as he ate, talking to him and calming him. I called my dad. I asked him to take me to the tack shop. I told him I was selling all of Coke's tack to get him new stuff. I couldn't let him know about my mustang. 

At the tack shop I purchased a saddle, a pad, 3 halters, 3 lead ropes, a water bucket, a hay bag, a bridle, reins, a fly sheet and mask, and every other thing for my Stallion. I came back and said hi to Zanzibar. Emily was in there, with my mustang stallion. _What was it the page said about him. Oh. My. God. The White Buckskin will not cooperate with another person besides "The One" for all that long._


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

"EMILY!" I screamed. I dropped my bags of tack and racing into Zanzibar's stall. I ran over to Zanzibar and shoved Emily off to the side. "What the heck Chloe?" Emily said, angry. "Look," I said, "This is the White Buckskin, I tamed him down. If you know anything about wild mustangs you would know he'll won't tolerate you for too long. OK? Just stay out of his stall. And by the way, his name is Zanzibar." I pulled out the name tag that said Zanzibar that I was able to trick my parents into getting me and placed it on his stall. I also pulled out the rope halter and walked into his stall. He gave me a welcoming nudge as if saying "Hey, what are we doing now?" I showed him the halter and tried to it on. He allowed me to put it on. I took him to the round pen. He had the build of a Luisanto and the shine of an Akal-Teke. Emily sat gazing at my new beauty. She worked as the groom at the barn and she had no horse. I took him in to the round pen and gained his trust. We had a true bond. I took out my new brushes and brushed him and brushed him. I turned him out in one of the irregated turnouts to graze. When I put him in he stayed by my side. He was surefooted as a Donkey when he nearly stepped on me. "Easy boy, it's alright Zanzy." I soothed, "Eaaasy....Uh-Oh! Go Zanzy! My buddy's are coming!" I ran down the slope with Zanzy by my side. The riders were coming quickly and I it took me a while to understand. I pulled Zanzy to a stop, and grabbed and handful of his pitch black mane. I closed my eyes for a moment and started pulling myself up.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

"EMILY!" I screamed. I dropped my bags of tack and racing into Zanzibar's stall. I ran over to Zanzibar and shoved Emily off to the side. "What the heck Chloe?" Emily said, angry. "Look," I said, "This is the White Buckskin, I tamed him down. If you know anything about wild mustangs you would know he'll won't tolerate you for too long. OK? Just stay out of his stall. And by the way, his name is Zanzibar." I pulled out the name tag that said Zanzibar that I was able to trick my parents into getting me and placed it on his stall. I also pulled out the rope halter and walked into his stall. He gave me a welcoming nudge as if saying "Hey, what are we doing now?" I showed him the halter and tried to it on. He allowed me to put it on. I took him to the round pen. He had the build of a Luisanto and the shine of an Akal-Teke. Emily sat gazing at my new beauty. She worked as the groom at the barn and she had no horse. I took him in to the round pen and gained his trust. We had a true bond. I took out my new brushes and brushed him and brushed him. I turned him out in one of the irregated turnouts to graze. When I put him in he stayed by my side. He was surefooted as a Donkey when he nearly stepped on me. "Easy boy, it's alright Zanzy." I soothed, "Eaaasy....Uh-Oh! Go Zanzy! My buddy's are coming!" I ran down the slope with Zanzy by my side. The riders were coming quickly and I it took me a while to understand. I pulled Zanzy to a stop, and grabbed and handful of his pitch black mane. I closed my eyes for a moment and started pulling myself up. I soon found myself on his back with the wind blowing in my face.
TO BE CONTINUED...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'll type tomorrow guys.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

OK I'm back from the show!

My legs clinched on to his slick back as we went down up the slope. _Every one will get it,_ I told myself, _Someday it was gonna happen...._ As soon as I was up I put the halter on Zanzy and lead him to his stall. "Alright Zanzy, I think after that we should be good for the day." I joked as I lead Zanzy up the gravel road. His pale brown coat sparkled with sweat after the run. After a few minutes of thinking of getting on I decided to. I "Indian swung" on to his back and smooched him into the canter. Bareback on a 15.2 hh horse I turned around and took him back up the long, never ending driveway. It seemed like forever just to get to the group of people on there dead broke appy's and paints. I starting jogging when I got to the group. "Where have you been?" I heard from the middle of the group. "No where, here, there, everywhere." I chuckled.
TBC...


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

"That horse!" I heard from the front


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

"That horse...!" I heard, "I he _the _ White Buckskin?!" "Yup" I whispered, "'_The_' Zanzibar!" I smiled a perky smile. We jogged toward the barn. As I lead the group I heard whispers of "Her? Like she could be the one. Impossible!" Julia. "If that was me I would DIE!" Emily. "Why is his coat so shiny?! It's like the chrome on a Akal-Teke!" Will. And all other comments were "Oooo I want him soooo bad! But I bet to Chloe he's PRICELESS!" I put him in a lope. His collected neck and easy gait made everyone open mouthed. When we were back at the barn everyone ran to his stall. Comments like "Can I go in his stall?" and "Can I pleeeeese ride him?" surrounded me. Julia, the biggest snob in rural Nevada shoved her way through the crowd and said "Listen girl, I want to ride your horse. There is no threat. If I fall, I fall, no catch." _A chance to laugh at Julia...._ I thought, _Hmm, I'll take the chance!_ I replied, "SURE!" and grabbed him. "OK everyone! GO now! See ya!" soon every one was gone and Zanzy was tacked up. Julia hopped on my boy. He immediately reared up and took Julia off. He ran towards me, shaking. "YOU HURT MY HORSE!" I yelled. "What do you mean? He had his ears back!" "And that's a good reason to WHIP a horse and make them bleed?" I looked at Zanzy's haunches. His hind end flinched at the slightest touch. "Sorry boy," I said, "I shouldn't have done that."


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

lildonkey8 said:


> "That horse!" I heard from the front


Ignore that post. I messed up


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

Keep going! This is good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's really good. I think once you are done with it, you should go back and ad more. Right now it moves really quickly from finding the mustang to catching him to stalling him to riding him. But get it all down while it's in your head and then go back and tie it all together.

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I thought about that as I read it, so when I finish I'll add more. I was about to type an hour ago, but it's too busy here at the shop!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hard because you have to be in "the mood" to type a story. It's really good and like I said, you can add filler later.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

After leading Zanzy into the stall I stood quite for a moment. I listened to the jingles of the spurs, the echo of boots walking down the long barn. I remembered Coke, in the stall next door. "Hey Coke," I murmured, "How are ya'?" "May I ride him?" I heard a small voice from the tack room, Emily stepped out, head down facing her feet, quiet. 
After thinking for a little while, I answered "Tell you what; I'll give you lessons on Coke if you feed, water, and care for him. If care for him well enough after a couple weeks, I'll let you call him yours. I'll teach you his tricks, and how to use him...." Emily skipped off with a smile on her face, I smiled too. I kept brushing Coke, _You'll love Emily,_ I thought, _She's never ridden before, so be careful with her._


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I waited out in the Nevada sun for my Dad to come pick me up. The horse herd-engraved bench was in front of the irrigated pasture. I had forgotten I turned out Zanzy and felt nibbles on my hair after 10 minutes of waiting. I whipped around. Zanzibar lept back in shock of my sudden movements. Dad's silver Chevy stirred up the dust on the dirt road. "Hey honey," He said, "So, this ranch has got rental homes all over the acres 'round here and the closest one to the barn just got opened up. How'd you like to live a walk away from Valley Farms?"

Sorry it was so short, getting bit by a dog REALLY makes you loose you typing mood...:sad:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL. You are moving too fast for me! It's a good story and has great ideas but you are zipping through. When you are done I think you should print it out and then go back and fill in the spaces because it's really good.


----------

